# Louisiana GTG?



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone interested in a get together in the great state of Louisiana? I'm located in Lake Charles.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in. Anybody live close to Alexandria? Anytime after January is better for me. We're gonna be working 6-7 days a week, and the weather probably won't cooperate until then, anyway.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Alexandria would work for me. Just don't ask me to drive to Shreveport or Monroe.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well that's three so far. I'll PM Jax and see what he thinks. What about Baccus?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

love to but dont have any time ever...but keep me informed..of course I am in Shreveport haha


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

JAX said:


> ..of course I am in Shreveport haha


And we forgive you for that and your love for the 'Aints (take it *****). Anyone else in LA for a GTG?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8675309 is trying to get an Arkansas g2g organized. Maybe we can merge the two states together. Being so close to home I'd be a fool to miss it. And it's always nice to chat with a fellow Team H-Audio member


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 8675309 is trying to get an Arkansas g2g organized. Maybe we can merge the two states together. Being so close to home I'd be a fool to miss it. And it's always nice to chat with a fellow Team H-Audio member


That thought occurred to me as well. That's a long haul for the guys from south LA, though.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

I could make it to north LA but AR would be less feasible; it's a little over 4 hours just to Shreveport.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

If you throw the Arkansas people in the mix, that makes me kind of centrally located, and I do have 1.5 acres here (just north of West Monroe).


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> If you throw the Arkansas people in the mix, that makes me kind of centrally located, and I do have 1.5 acres here (just north of West Monroe).


That might work out then. Hillbilly, can you ask 867 if a joint GTG might work better?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I might could make this, depending on the date.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> That might work out then. Hillbilly, can you ask 867 if a joint GTG might work better?


Abram is from South Arkansas so I'm sure he'd be willing. I'll call him when I'm not so tired and see what he thinks. Since papa has 1.5 acres and is centrally located he would be a great place to have it if he's willing. We aren't getting too many bites on the AR g2g.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I might could make this, depending on the date.


x2. Maybe we can carpool and split the gas?

*sub'd*


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, I got the go ahead from the gf.:blush: How does early or mid March sound?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> x2. Maybe we can carpool and split the gas?
> 
> *sub'd*


Sounds good.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Count me out for North Louisiana. It takes me almost 5 hours just to make it to Monroe.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Ok, I got the go ahead from the gf.:blush: How does early or mid March sound?


Wow she must really love you


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Count me out for North Louisiana. It takes me almost 5 hours just to make it to Monroe.


hey now... it's 8 hours to shreveport for me and Al. 

Man up.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> hey now... it's 8 hours to shreveport for me and Al.
> 
> Man up.


You underestimate how much I HATE driving.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Man up.


You forget who you're talking to


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> You underestimate how much I HATE driving.


LOL!

I understand. When I lived in Louisville I drove 4 hours home every other weekend. I think that got me used to driving and 10 hour trips aren't a big deal. The only thing I hate about being on the road that long is that it's essentially a full day of not being home when you figure you're going to bed within a few hours of arriving.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Count me out for North Louisiana. It takes me almost 5 hours just to make it to Monroe.


Dude, you just drive too slow.  

Seriously, that's a 3.5 hour trip these days


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Ok, I got the go ahead from the gf.:blush: How does early or mid March sound?


I will be in Dubai March 15th through 26th, so as long as it's the first half of March I'm in. Maybe the first weekend?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds good to me. How about we say either Feb 27, or March 6, and see when the most people can come?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Sounds good to me. How about we say either Feb 27, or March 6, and see when the most people can come?


I've got a golf tournament the 27th but I'll find a fill in. I'm gonna start another thread titled deep south GTG since we're willing to let people who reside in AR and AL show up.:laugh:


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok. We might even get some from Texas and Miss. before it's over with.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> I'm gonna start another thread titled midsouth GTG since we're willing to let people who reside in AR and AL show up.:laugh:


Damn, ya'll let anybody in


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> Damn, ya'll let anybody in


We are quite desperate aren't we? You Texas folks are also welcome.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. Glenn (GLN305) and I gotta see if we can work it out.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

See new thread here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/72590-deep-south-gtg.html#post921548

If you don't post in the new one we might miss you.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> We are quite desperate aren't we? You Texas folks are also welcome.


We arent' as fortunate as DFW or Northern Bama. Enthusiests are packed in like sardines in those areas:laugh:


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

papacueball said:


> I'm in. Anybody live close to Alexandria? Anytime after January is better for me. We're gonna be working 6-7 days a week, and the weather probably won't cooperate until then, anyway.


WOW people on here from Alex. Small world..i was born there and moved away around 13 years ago and all the had was ACE audio..is it still around? I still have family in Alex and pineville but i havent been back sense they took out the traffic circles!!


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got the PM. I'm down for it, sure 1 or 2 of the guys from the shop would be too. 
We are located in Monroe...on Desiard St. across from ULM.

Depending on what is planed for the get together, I'm game to break out the TL and RTA. Just need a location, our shop is small and people get pissed when we meter. Had the cops show up when I was metering a single DD1508 doing 139's awhile back, lol. 

Anyone in the area and interested, PM me.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Rick420 said:


> WOW people on here from Alex. Small world..i was born there and moved away around 13 years ago and all the had was ACE audio..is it still around? I still have family in Alex and pineville but i havent been back sense they took out the traffic circles!!


Actually, I live outside Monroe. I was just thinking of a central location for everyone in the state.



canaan said:


> I just got the PM. I'm down for it, sure 1 or 2 of the guys from the shop would be too.
> We are located in Monroe...on Desiard St. across from ULM.
> 
> Depending on what is planed for the get together, I'm game to break out the TL and RTA. Just need a location, our shop is small and people get pissed when we meter. Had the cops show up when I was metering a single DD1508 doing 139's awhile back, lol.
> ...


Hi, Canaan. Check the thread in my sig. The meet is at my place. RTA would be great! 150 dB - not so much.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

papacueball said:


> Actually, I live outside Monroe. I was just thinking of a central location for everyone in the state.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Canaan. Check the thread in my sig. The meet is at my place. RTA would be great! 150 dB - not so much.



I can bring 161+ if need be


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

As I well know. I saw/heard/felt the DDemo Van at the last SPL comp. That thing is crazy!


----------

